# Personal Best Steelhead with my Dad



## TheSkoalBandit (Jun 25, 2012)

Hit the Rocky yesterday after work with my Dad. Been putting in a lot of time on the Rock and it finally paid off. First time my Dad was in the river and got to witness me catch my PB Steelhead. Measured right at 30" and put on one hell of a show for us.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats. Sounds like a great time outdoors.


----------



## Washing lures 1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Nice fish.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Most excellent!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice fish! Here’s one that was 30” I got on my last trip a couple weeks ago, size 13 wader boot


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats on your personal best fish and best of all was having Dad there to share the experience with you. Now get one for Dad.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

no better person to share it with than your dad or kids plus the spouse. congrats on the memories you just made with your dad.

i lost my dad when i was only 4. i have no memories fishing or hunting with him. i miss that for sure.
sherman


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

CONGRATS, on a great fish


----------



## TheSkoalBandit (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks Fella's on the comments. He's retired now and I am trying to keep him busy. I am the 4th of 5 children and we never went without any. Now it's time to return the favor. Planning a Niagra River Trip next month so hopefully a we can come across a wall hanger. He had 3 hookups that day of my PB but couldn't get them landed. Tight Lines everyone!


----------



## TheSkoalBandit (Jun 25, 2012)

ya13ya03 said:


> Congrats. Sounds like a great time outdoors.


Thanks!


----------



## TheSkoalBandit (Jun 25, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> no better person to share it with than your dad or kids plus the spouse. congrats on the memories you just made with your dad.
> 
> i lost my dad when i was only 4. i have no memories fishing or hunting with him. i miss that for sure.
> sherman


Thanks Sherman. My immediately family which consists of my wife and two daughters are active outdoors all the time weather permitting. Less X-Boxes....more Tackle Boxes!


----------



## TheSkoalBandit (Jun 25, 2012)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Nice fish! Here’s one that was 30” I got on my last trip a couple weeks ago, size 13 wader boot
> View attachment 258486



Nicely done!!! ITs been pretty good fishing thus far! Keep up the good work.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

TheSkoalBandit said:


> Hit the Rocky yesterday after work with my Dad. Been putting in a lot of time on the Rock and it finally paid off. First time my Dad was in the river and got to witness me catch my PB Steelhead. Measured right at 30" and put on one hell of a show for us.


SkoalB- that fish looks happier than you. Try to enjoy yourself a bit more. Life is too short you know. 
Great moment for you and to have Dad there a treasure I'm sure.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

That’s a tank Matt, nice job!


----------



## TheSkoalBandit (Jun 25, 2012)

rickerd said:


> SkoalB- that fish looks happier than you. Try to enjoy yourself a bit more. Life is too short you know.
> Great moment for you and to have Dad there a treasure I'm sure.


You sound like my wife!!! Hahaha...thanks for the comment and I will take your advice and smile next time. Tight Lines brother.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice fish my friend! Fish ohio fish ,get yur pin!


----------

